# found pigon



## kirstybest (Jul 16, 2013)

hi i need someone to help me find the owner of a pigon that my mum was able to catch and i cant find out how to find the owner the tag numbers are 
23 TWO-BOB10 AND 26 TOBY10R
IF YOU CAN HELP ME CAN YOU EMAIL ME WITH [email protected]
Yours Sincerly 
Kirsty Best


----------



## kohnos (Jul 15, 2013)

well whatever you do don't take it to a rehab center, they'll just take him from ya lol


----------



## kirstybest (Jul 16, 2013)

kohnos said:


> well whatever you do don't take it to a rehab center, they'll just take him from ya lol


no offence but it is a bird and i am looking for the owner and i dont need people taking the piss it is a lost pigeon


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If you intend on getting replies to your post, I might suggest you relax a bit. Kohnos' advice, while perhaps not to the point exactly...wasn't bad.

You don't want to bring a found Pigeon to a rehab center, whether banded or not.

Regarding your new-found friend, thank you for saving him.

You need to investigate the band number. Here is a thread which describes the sources available:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/you-found-a-banded-pigeon-now-what-11895.html

If you scroll down to Skyeking's post there, there is a link regarding UK-found birds.

See if that gets you anywhere. Again, thanks for caring.

Does he/she appear injured in any way ?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Those IDs are not of a national association. 

Would appear to be a personal ID or a local club which would not be registered with the RPRA.

It may be a fancy pigeon. Any chance of a pic?


----------

